# Broadband companies in Kolkata?



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 8, 2011)

booboo.


----------



## red dragon (Sep 8, 2011)

Wishnet is your best bet.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 8, 2011)

Is the service good?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Personally I'm using Pacenet Meghbela from local cable operator. Their 1mbps unlimited (at night 4mbps) plan cost almost 730/month, and presently I'm using that. Its worthy in that sense that it doesn't have any limitation, no connection dropping except for power failure, throttling of any kind. The record amount I've downloaded was about 230GB. (Using this connection for past 3 years)

P.S.1. The package I'm talking about is an yearly package. You have to pay fees of all the year at the same time.(i.e. 8640/-)
P.S.2. Do NOT go for Meghbela Broadband. Although both of them are same but, they will provide you wireless connection which will suck.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 8, 2011)

I get what you mean.

I get at least 3 local protected APs with meghbela broadband as the SSID.

No network during power cuts wont do for me.

meghbela is also very expensive:

Rs.3800 for the 2M plan 
Meghbela Cable & Broadband Services Pvt. Ltd


Is the wishnet service good?

Any other providers around?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 8, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I get what you mean.
> 
> I get at least 3 local protected APs with meghbela broadband as the SSID.
> 
> ...




You are in wrong website.
This is the right one.
P.M.Services Pvt.Ltd
And you can get the 'real' rates only from cable operator.

And, most networks go down during power cuts.  
About wishnet, one of my friends is using that. He say he gets pretty much good speed for his 256kbps (!) connection.


----------



## kolbywhite28 (Sep 8, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> P.S.2. Do NOT go for Meghbela Broadband. Although both of them are same but, they will provide you wireless connection which will suck.



How does the broadband differ from the one you're using aside from providing bad connection? Is it more affordable?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 9, 2011)

@d6bmg: same plans, tariffs :shrug: and same company.

P.M.Services Pvt.Ltd

None of the DSL networks go down.

Wishnet looks good, and ill contact both meghbela and wishnet for the real rates.

I paid 10k in advance to airtel and ~6k credit balance is left. Is it refundable?


----------



## d6bmg (Sep 9, 2011)

Extreme Gamer said:


> I paid 10k in advance to airtel and ~6k credit balance is left. Is it refundable?



AFAIK, the answer is NO. But you can try and get a refund from them. It will be a test of you commanding power over them.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Sep 9, 2011)

Hmm, lemme think...

Hum apna saara airtel ka connection katwa denge. Hamaare paas 20 log se bhi aapka corporate user group ka service use karte hain. Sab band kar denge.
Doosron ko bhi bolenge ki airtel jaise chor se kabhi connection nahin len.
Sabse ghatia company hai airtel.

Btw they told us that corporate user group is cheaper. My mobile bill increased from ~150 to ~350+ per month  for the few months that Ive had the group plan. Plain thievery IMHO.


----------

